# How many fish???



## deathjesta1 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok, im am reading through some of the posts, and it looks ther is is a limit ont he amount of fish you can have to a tank..

we are looking at setting up our 100gl tank, so any suggestions on what type of fish we can put in there, and how many?? i dont want them to kill each other. oh we are hoping to put some soft coral in the tank to. if that changes the type of fish we can have..


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It depends on with what you like?


----------



## deathjesta1 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok well, so far the only fish i know off are the yellow tang and my partner wants a lion fish, im a bit iffy on the lion fish. We have never set up a salt water tank beofre or know anything about any of the fish available for it, so thats why we are researching it all now before we jump in and throw all the fish in together :lol: so some suggestions on some fish would be great, and i can go and look them up.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I love tangs. You could go with a about 2-3 different species of tangs.


----------

